# 97 plymouth grand voyager died



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Need to test to see if it has spark first. Pull 1 plug wire, attach to a spark plug held to ground in a position where you can see the spark gap. Crank the engine and look for a blue spark.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 voyager died*

The engine will turn over but it will not start.It acts like it is not getting any gas.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The engine requires air, spark at the plugs and fuel to start. Does it have spark at the plug?


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 voyager died*

There is no spark The wires that go into the distributer all look good but the number 3 wire,it looked all coroded and green.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Make sure the rotor is turning when you crank the engine. Assumung it is, the most common problem will be crank position sensor, cam position sensor or ignition control module. You will also want to replace the dist cap, rotor and wires (and spark plugs if the center electrode is rounded a little) A bad wire can contribute to ign module failure.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 voyager died*

OK thanks .Where should I start looking for these sensors and the modual ?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Cam sensor will be in block between cyl heads behind power steering reservoir, crank sensor near the harmonic balancer or crank pulley, the ign module will be in the distributor.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 voyager died*

Thanks. I will check these out and then let you know what I find.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Was the timing belt ever changed? If it is original, go to Autozone and rent a compression gauge.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 voyager died*

I believe the timing belt has never been changed . How do you use a compression guage and what will it mean ?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

He is refering to the possibility of a broken timing belt. Thats why I referred to ' assuming the rotor is turning' If the rotor in the distributor is turning, you do not have a broken timing belt. thus no need to do a compression test.


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Simple Checks*



jamesw6777 said:


> Hi. My son-in-law has a 97 plymouth grand voyager 3.0 v6.it died while he was driving it and now it will not start.I was wondering if it might be either a fuel filter,fuel pump,or some type of safty switch or even a fusse .Could use help finding location of parts and problem .


Keep in mind that most vehicles that are no starts are constantly being cranked, and by that action, the battery can get weak. Before any testing make sure the battery is fully charged.

Check all fuses with a test light, they're usually in a plasic box under the hood. When in doubt of relays; Mark with chalk Position before swaping, swap relay with same part number of relay that operate other functions. Never swap out a relay that has a differant part number on it. Alawys note position.

If as you later describe that one plug wire was "green" I'd replace them all and replace spark plugs while Im at it. When checking for spark make sure that your using insulated plyers to hold the plug wire with the plug in it, Id say about a little less than 1/2 inch from engine ground, then have someone crank engine.

If you still don't have spark, check with a test light if you have power coming into the coil pack, if you do, then I'd replace the coil pack. 

Fuel pressure check: under the hood there will be three plastic screw on types of plugs on metal tubing; the red and blue are AC DON'T REMOVE THOSE! Look for a smaller black one on the fuel rail, unscrew it, with key on, compresspress the tinny medal thing, if fuel squirts out very fast, then your fuel pump has pressure, if it dribbles out then there is a problem with the fuel pump. Fuel pump is in the fuel tank.


----------



## jamesw6777 (Jun 11, 2008)

*97 grand voyager died*

my son in law finally checked the timing belt and discovered that it was broke.He replaced it and it works now. Thanks.He also told me that when the car is in reverse the blower motor stops working but will start again when back in drive.Any ideas?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd check for properly routed wiring harnesses. It may be the rocking of the engine in reverse is opening a connection or stressing a weak wire.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Which blower motor? For the HVAC or the engine AUX cooling fan? Do the reverse lights work?

Could be a short in the ignition or safety switch for the transmission. And like 47_47 posted a bad wire...and I'd check the motor mounts too.


----------

